# Il 7 agosto arrivano 30 milioni di euro: soldi per il bomber?



## Sotiris (5 Agosto 2017)

Secondo il quotidiano italiano Libero, risolto con Banca Ifis con una fideiussione da 27 milioni il problema per Bonucci e Biglia; comunque dopodomani, lunedì 7 agosto, arriveranno nelle casse dell'Ac Milan 30 milioni, attraverso uno dei due bond viennesi (quello da 54 milioni di euro) emessi dalla società rossonera e sottoscritto da Elliott, che inizialmente dovevano servire per garantire questi acquisti (e quello di Conti), ma ora che è arrivata la fideiussione come saranno re-investiti, si chiede il quotidiano? Potrebbe essere la via libera, anche economica, per lo sforzo verso il nuovo bomber.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (5 Agosto 2017)

Giusto giusto quello che chiede la Florentia Viola per Kalinic


----------



## wildfrank (5 Agosto 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Giusto giusto quello che chiede la Florentia Viola per Kalinic


----------



## supertozzi (5 Agosto 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Giusto giusto quello che chiede la Florentia Viola per Kalinic


Eh sì perché lo paghiamo cash in un'unica rata !! Non avete ancora capito eh ?!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Agosto 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Giusto giusto quello che chiede la Florentia Viola per Kalinic


La prima rata per aubameyang. 
Segna pure


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Agosto 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> La prima rata per aubameyang.
> Segna pure



.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (5 Agosto 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> La prima rata per aubameyang.
> Segna pure



Preferisco siano per Costa... Ma non sono schizzinoso, mi accontenterei... 

Io segno, eh?


----------



## Ivan lancini (5 Agosto 2017)

Mi sto godendo Borussia Bayern sta decidendo "proprio lui" 
Pierre emerick aubameyang 80 minuti una palla giocabile gol con scavetto di esterno a scavalcare il portiere fantastico.
Quando arrivano soldi si è sempre contenti forza milan


----------



## Raryof (5 Agosto 2017)

Allora ricapitoliamo, abbiamo 60-80 mln da spendere per punta top e Sanches, Sanches discorso a parte perché si paga il prestito oneroso con qualche cessione balorda e sarebbero massimo 6-7 mln, se aggiungiamo questo "tesoretto" di 30 mln possiamo davvero affondare il colpo, 80-85 mln per Auba e alla punta non ci pensiamo più per almeno 4 anni.


----------



## Crox93 (5 Agosto 2017)

supertozzi ha scritto:


> Eh sì perché lo paghiamo cash in un'unica rata !! Non avete ancora capito eh ?!



Lascia stare guarda


----------



## Pitermilanista (5 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano italiano Libero, risolto con Banca Ifis con una fideiussione da 27 milioni il problema per Bonucci e Biglia; comunque dopodomani, lunedì 7 agosto, arriveranno nelle casse dell'Ac Milan 30 milioni, attraverso uno dei due bond viennesi (quello da 54 milioni di euro) emessi dalla società rossonera e sottoscritto da Elliott, che inizialmente dovevano servire per garantire questi acquisti (e quello di Conti), ma ora che è arrivata la fideiussione come saranno re-investiti, si chiede il quotidiano? Potrebbe essere la via libera, anche economica, per lo sforzo verso il nuovo bomber.



30 milioni, come incidenza a bilancio, equivalgono esattamente a un acquisto da 80 milioni con ingaggio da 8 milioni.
Fate scorta di mutande...


----------



## krull (5 Agosto 2017)

Madonna mia benedetta


----------



## Sotiris (6 Agosto 2017)

30 milioni di liquidità, ovviamente come già detto da altri, non significano l'acquisto di un giocatore da 30 milioni, può essere anche un giocatore da 90 milioni se ci si accorda per un flusso-di-cassa a pagamento triennale da 30+30+30.

per me, opinione personalissima, Diego Costa purtroppo è impossibile.
o Aubameyang o Belotti,se arriva il colpone.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Agosto 2017)

Prendiamoci Sanches con questi soldi che ci serve tantissimno.


----------



## Black (6 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano italiano Libero, risolto con Banca Ifis con una fideiussione da 27 milioni il problema per Bonucci e Biglia; comunque dopodomani, lunedì 7 agosto, arriveranno nelle casse dell'Ac Milan 30 milioni, attraverso uno dei due bond viennesi (quello da 54 milioni di euro) emessi dalla società rossonera e sottoscritto da Elliott, che inizialmente dovevano servire per garantire questi acquisti (e quello di Conti), ma ora che è arrivata la fideiussione come saranno re-investiti, si chiede il quotidiano? Potrebbe essere la via libera, anche economica, per lo sforzo verso il nuovo bomber.



non capisco. Ma questi 30M dovevano servire a garantire Bonucci e Biglia? e quindi perchè sono passati da Ifis? senza Ifis quindi non avremmo potuto spenderli?


----------



## sballotello (6 Agosto 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> non capisco. Ma questi 30M dovevano servire a garantire Bonucci e Biglia? e quindi perchè sono passati da Ifis? senza Ifis quindi non avremmo potuto spenderli?



macche'


----------



## Casnop (7 Agosto 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> non capisco. Ma questi 30M dovevano servire a garantire Bonucci e Biglia? e quindi perchè sono passati da Ifis? senza Ifis quindi non avremmo potuto spenderli?


Sono sciocchezze, la fideiussione era comunque dovuta per trasferimenti a titolo oneroso con pagamento rateale di giocatori appartenenti a Leghe italiane. Questo presunto extrabudget rinverrebbe dalla liquidazione di uno dei bonds collocati sulla borsa tematica di Vienna da Elliott e Blue Skye ed il suo netto ricavo andrebbe ad impinguare il budget già previsto per le operazioni di mercato in entrata.


----------

